# Philadelphia, PA CCO (Franklin Mills)



## LineausBH58 (Mar 29, 2006)

Anyone know if the CCO in FranklinMills PA has good stuff???it's over an hour away so i'm asking....      i'm just going to wing it


----------



## karen (Mar 29, 2006)

Best thing to do is call and ask what day they get their shipments in.
Show up the day after that. usually, if they have MSFs, Quads, GOOD pigments, etc they'll be gone within a few days of that.
That's generally what happens at my local CCO, anyway(Williamsburg, VA).


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Franklin Mills Outlet Center*

anyone been up there lately... what do they have??? anything worth the gas and one hour car ride??? 

thanks


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 8, 2006)

i was there 2 weeks ago and they had nothing.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello, I went to this outlet today (April 10, 2007) and they have the following:

EYESHADOWS (some are priced 9.50, others are 10)
turquatic
grain
pink source
purple shower
flashtrack
crystal avalanche
texture
aquadisiac
summer neutral
bateau
ingenue blue
blu noir
femme noir
waternymph
black tied
aquavert
mancatcher
wishful
zeal
concrete
love bud

SHADESTICKS (11.25):
corn
penny
shimmermint
mangomix
blurburry

PAINTS (10.25):
deep shadow
chiaroscuro
magrittes

BLUSH (12.25):
foolish me
flirt and tease
breezy
sweet as cocoa
peachtwist 
springsheen
star! and several others. 

BEAUTY POWDERS (14):
sunsparked pearl
shell pearl

FLUIDLINES (10.25):
lithograph
new weed
delphic
iris eyes
brassy
blitz n glitz
blue peep
nightfish
royal wink and several others I can't remember now. 

PIGMENTS (13):
rose
night light
softwash grey
accent red
lovely lily
goldenaire 
I didn't really spend a lot of time with these since I already have all of those in stock. I can tell you though that there were about 10 to 15 pigments, with at least 5 of each color on the shelves.  

QUADS:
boy beauty
well plumed
take wing

NO MSF's except Dark Natural MSF. There were only a few brushes (239, 216, 242, 162, 192). Sorry, I can not remember the prices for these. 

The store has a very limited amount of skincare items, SFF, Studio Tech and Select SPF foundations (mostly darker shades). They have a lot of pressed blot powders (medium dark), loose blot powders and select sheer powders though (darker shades). Oh yes, they also have all of the Holiday 2006 sets (all 4 lipstick sets, both lipglass sets, cool pigment set and 2 of the brush sets). They have two other brush sets from past collection, one from Printmaker, I think.  

Lipsticks and lipglasses... lots of them. I just remember 3 of the viva glams, pink maribu, sundressing, poetic license, budding, ciao manhattan, and glamoursun at the moment, sorry! 

I didn't have enough time to look at the Bobbi Brown collection. I just remember seeing the shimmerbricks (gold, brownie and peony). 

Okay, that's about all I can remember. HTH some of you planning to go to this mall.


----------



## Lovinya02 (Apr 14, 2007)

I went today and from what I remember they had...

Eyeshadows:
turquatic
grain
botanical
pink source
purple shower
flashtrack
crystal avalanche
texture
aquadisiac
summer neutral
bateau
ingenue blue
blu noir
femme noir
black tied
aquavert
mancatcher
wishful
zeal
concrete
love bud
sundays best
overgrown/bitter? one of those
In living pink 
Lil Minx
Beautiful Iris
Stars and Rockets
Swish possibly
about 30 shades all together cant remember then all b/c I remeber thinking I had all of them.

SHADESTICKS:
corn
penny
Fresh Cement
Shimmersand
a couple others

PAINTS:
deep shadow
chiaroscuro
magrittes

BEAUTY POWDERS/BLUSH:
Lune Blushcreme
sunsparked pearl
shell pearl
Star
Delicacy
Well Dressed
probably about 15 others

FLUIDLINES:
Didnt really look but they had about 10-15 colors

PIGMENTS:
rose
night light
golders green
Shimmertime
Sunpepper
softwash grey
accent red
lovely lily
Violet i think
Blue Storm
Pink Opal
About 15 all together

QUADS/Palettes:
boy beauty
well plumed
take wing
one other quad that i dont remember
Formal Black Cool eyes
Formal black intense eyes
2 different formal black lip palettes

Dark/Deep Dark? Natural MSF. 
239, 216, 242, 162, 192 brushes
3 glitz glosses

Holiday 2006 sets: Lipgelee set, Shadestick set, both lipglass sets, cool pigment set. They had the green patternamaker brush sets as well.. don't remember if thats the basic or pro one. 
Tailormade brush set... whatever had the 129 and 226 in it.. i'm guessing the basic set.

Lipsticks:
Stroke of Lust, Goddess, Pretty Please, Fashionably Fuschia, Floribundi, Bare Trance, Smile, Plumful, Sashimi Mimi, Lovedust, a couple viva glams, Fresh Buzz, Myth, Pink Maribu, Pink Packed ?, Ruby Woo I think, 

Lipgelee, PLW's and lipglasses:
Elaborate, Crystal Rose, poetic license, ciao manhattan, pinkocrasy, prize shine,technobeat? 6 chromeglasses all together, Elle, Vibrational, Orangedscence (spelling?), Adventurous, Valentines, Goldensoft, Cellopink, Cool & Aloof, Unwilting, Be-In, All Woman, C-Thru, Flashmode, Love Nectar, Pinkarat

TONS MORE all together probably 5-10 lipgelees, 20 lipglass, 5 plw's, 15 lipsticks. 

Gold and Peony Shimmerbricks.


----------



## Backseat_betty (May 4, 2007)

*PA/NJ Franklin mills CCO shipment!*

So, I decided to kill some time in the mall, THE CCO got 2 shipments TODAY!! They still have the usual e/s, etc...
Of note: -Sweetie cakes quad, Take wing(s) quads, 4 Boy beauty quad, 
-Idol eyes e/s in Lure packaging, Passionate e/s, 
-Lure blushcreme, some other blushcremes i can't remember,
-4 diff. Plushglass, the usual lipstick/lipglass/ lustreglass,Patternmaker lip palettes
-The usual dark MSF's
-2 Beauty Powder's 
-Nail polishes
-A bunch of pigments
-A couple shadesticks(gracious me, penny, lucky jade, etc..)
-Lightful lotion!!
I spent like $120...
I was suprised because they had told me they wouldn't get a shipment until the end of May, oh well...


----------



## contrabassoon (May 4, 2007)

*Re: PA/NJ Franklin mills CCO shipment!*

What is the CCO?


----------



## Backseat_betty (May 4, 2007)

*Re: PA/NJ Franklin mills CCO shipment!*

Cosmetics Company outlet (They have discontinued, limited edition, and some regular MAC stuff for cheaper than retail)


----------



## shertz1981 (May 23, 2007)

Bumping this up ... I'll be there on Monday ... anything good???


----------



## ptamelissa (May 31, 2007)

I was there last week, and I dont think there was anything more besides what everyone has said. They have one more display case of MAC than they did before, but it seems like they just have alot more of the same stuff they usually have.


----------



## BJ1077 (Sep 6, 2007)

Iust wondering if anyone  has been here recently.  I was thinking about going tuesday of next week and was just curious if it was worth driving the 45 mins from my house.  TIA.


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BJ1077* 

 
_Iust wondering if anyone  has been here recently.  I was thinking about going tuesday of next week and was just curious if it was worth driving the 45 mins from my house.  TIA._

 
thanks!!


----------



## Lovinya02 (Sep 17, 2007)

I went a couple hours ago and they were just unpacking a shipment.. heres what I remember:

Every perm fluidliner, New Weed, Ostentatious, Nightfish, Haunting
Like every color shadestick
All the liquid lasts practically and boot black liquid liner

About 50-60 e/s's... from what I remember.. Freshwater, all the Danse shades (Jete, Rondelle?, French Grey), Nehru, Zonk Bleu, Digit, Steamy, Blue Edge, Slip Pink, Zeal, Surreal, Mulch, Bark, Beautiful Iris, In Living Pink, Coppering, Antiqued, Wait till Dark, Shroom, Sea Myth, Black Tied, Aquavert, Barbie Magic Dust, Barbie Mothbrown, The purple/pink duo shadow from Amuse (Forgot the name) Ask if you are looking for a certain color for the most part they were all perm shades though. 

Night Light, Accent Red, MAUVEMENT!!, Aire de blu, Pastorale, Entremauve, Lily White, Pinked Mauve, Old Gold, Cornflower, Dark Soul, Golders Green?, Azreal Blue, Softwashed Grey, about 20-25 colors total. 

All the new plushglasses, a ton of l/g, Lipgelee (about 40 total): Pinkarat, Luminary, Truth&Light, All Woman, Gemshine, Moonstone, Nice Buzz, Fulfilled

About 30 Lipsticks: Gel, Sundressing, Coral Co-ordinate, Pink Packed, Lustering, Lovemate, Plum-Like, X-pose, 2 couture colors, Morange, Pink N(something I forget the rest), Fashionably Fuschia, Pink Cabana, Floribundi, Curtsy, Charm Factor, Sweetie, Blankety, Empathic, Stroke of Lust, Lure, Danse, Chatterbox, Lovelorn, Impassioned, Del Rio, Skew, Syrup, Moderne, Modum, La Mode

Lightscapade, Porcelain Pink, Shimpagne MSF's
Star, Shell Pearl, Sunsparked Pearl 
About 20 blushes
TONS AND TONS of foundation stuff/powders
2 brush sets (one holiday/one patternmaker)
Silverette and 1.6 Traincase
All 4 Holiday Dress Lip sets (tan, red, pink, peach?)
Sets of 3 clear lipglass
A set that had 2 liquidlasts: Blue Herizon, Point Black, and Auto Orange I believe

188, 205, 239, 136??, 129
Take Wing, Boy Beauty, Free to Be, Sweetie Cakes quads
Viva Glam lip palette
Patternmaker lip palettes
About 10 nailpolishes: Resortware, Sacred White, Delicate Balance, Seadip, Artistian?, Luxuration, Lady Minx, Petunia

BB Brownie, Gold, Peony Shimmerbricks
BB Surf & Sand Palette
Some other BB palettes (Violet palette maybe??)


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 17, 2007)

aww..shucks...i wished my CCO had shipments like that!!...darn it...you going anytime soon?


----------



## Lovinya02 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry Ladies.. can't do any CP's. As it is I couldnt even purchase all that I wanted for myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used to do CP's for people on Livejournal mac communities when I first got into mac a yr ago but someone called and told on me and I got banned for 3 months. Now they watch everything I buy like a hawk.


----------



## Backseat_betty (Sep 17, 2007)

Ooh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be going first thing tomorrow!! MSF'S!!! This is alot better than last time I went, I had about given up on them... Cool!


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 18, 2007)

Wooohoooo!! I went today for the first time and spent waaaaay too much lol. I put a posting in the 'Hauls' section.


----------



## ash10spro (Nov 10, 2007)

if this one is too far for some of you, the Reading, PA one has ALOT of stuff in stock. lots of foundations in all colors, lots of eyeshadows, blushes, skin care, paints, fluidlines, lipsticks, and glosses.  only a few shade sticks and liners though.  They also have concealer pallettes and the sliding brow pallettes too. most of the time theres a lot to choose from, however i havent seen many MSFs, beauty powders, or ccbs. HTH! =)


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Nov 25, 2007)

i couldnt believe all the stuff that they had here is what I can remember. please pm me if u have a question on a specific color. `

-novel twist everything
-all barbie shadows
-all c shock 
-glissade and lightscape
-msfn
-moonbathe bronzer and l/g
-all lll
-shadesticks
-a whole cco display of shadows about 70+ differents e/s total!!
-every blushcreme
-brush sets including some tailormade
- 15 fluidlines
-lashes
-old skincare
-all the l/s sets from last yr
- a whole bunch o foundation

i really cant remember everything but if you can there its worth it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enraptured (Dec 22, 2007)

Has anyone been here recently? My dad is going out there for me next weekend and wants me to make him a little list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TIA!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 24, 2007)

^ I second this question...I'm thinking about going this week...good idea?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## jubethone (Feb 3, 2008)

I just went there yesterday.  They just got a HUGE shipment in on Thursday.  I picked up Woodwinked, Soba, Rice Paper, Manhunter, Aquavert, Bang on Blue, and Scene eyeshadows.  I also picked up the Shimpagne MSF.  They also had Astral Light, Global Glow, and the other Gold one.

Tons of new pigments including melon, night light, violet, viz a violet, copperclast, copperized, golden olive, kitschmas, pinked bronze, apricot pink, cocomotion, etc.

Lots of foundations, almost ever color (but mine.. NC 35).

2 Face palettes, lots of lip palettes and sets.  

Boxes of lashes.

Cheek stain

LOTS of blushes: creme, powder, and sheertones.  I think they had some asia exclusive sheertones (one was goldish and another was a darker pink?)

They had pretty much every color of shadestick as well as tons of fluidline.

That's pretty much all I can remember.  I can try to remember some more, but I wasn't writing anything down.

edit:  remembered some other items:

They also had tons of the lightful line of skin care as well as the regular line with prep+prime face spf 50

Quite a few eyeshadow quads, including the sweetie cakes quad.

eyeshadows I can remember (with the website listing to jog my memory):
pen n' pink
pink source
scene 1
sushi flower
cranberry
stars n' rockets
creme de violet
beautiful iris
digit
naval
zonk bleu
humid
juxt
gorgeous gold
eyepopping
light ray
rite of spring
dazzlelight
romping
seedling
coppering
crystal avalanche

pigments:
revved up
mauvement
rose
kitschmas
violet
viz a violet
cornflower
teal
golden olive
pastorale
copperized
golden lemon
melon
provence
cocomotion
tan
naked
old gold
copper sparkle
pink bronze
off the radar
jardin aires
gold stroke
fairylite
blue brown
night light
The curiositease cool pigment set

3-packs of clear gloss

every form factor of concealer that mac offers

All the lip bags currently on the website

curiositease plushglass set

2 different sets of metallic eyeliner (didn't look closely at these)

fluidlines:
haunting
iris eyes
ostentatious
shade
+many others I can't remember

several different brow shader compacts

I forgot to add they have the lip palette with all 6 viva glam lip colors.

They also have several different SE brush sets... and the 188 brush was available, too.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow....I really wish I could get my ass over there!


----------



## marimour (Feb 10, 2008)

Just went there today.  I saw both Fafi blushes there (about 4 of each), saw a lot of MSF in there as well.

I bought:

Pigments:  provence, red accent

ES:  Scence, Claire de Lune, Pink Mink (hate how they limit you to 3), Royal Accent Smokey eye pallete

Lip:  Love nectar (lustreglas), Oh Oh (plush glass), and the curiositease cool plush glass set

Fluidline: dipdown and nightfish and Bobbi brown suede gel liner

Eye-liners:  industry, taupe, and cinnamon brow finisher


----------



## soco210 (Feb 12, 2008)

I wish that CCO was closer for me, the Grove City one was a joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they had nothing in the way of MAC.
How do they get those things so soon?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marimour* 

 
_Just went there today.  I saw both Fafi blushes there (about 4 of each), saw a lot of MSF in there as well.

I bought:

Pigments:  provence, red accent

ES:  Scence, Claire de Lune, Pink Mink (hate how they limit you to 3), Royal Accent Smokey eye pallete

Lip:  Love nectar (lustreglas), Oh Oh (plush glass), and the curiositease cool plush glass set

Fluidline: dipdown and nightfish and Bobbi brown suede gel liner

Eye-liners:  industry, taupe, and cinnamon brow finisher_

 
isn't it too early to have Fafi at a CCO? Fafi hasn't even come out yet in counters.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 12, 2008)

maybe she means like the 182


----------



## lsperry (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_isn't it too early to have Fafi at a CCO? Fafi hasn't even come out yet in counters._

 
No, it's not. When I visited a CCO and found 3 of the lipsticks there from Smoke Signals (Mellow Flame, Barely Lit and Burnin') a couple of "days" before the launch, I asked the SA about it and she said they sometimes get "over-stocked" items from active collections.


----------



## Lissah (Feb 12, 2008)

I was also there on sunday 2/10 and bought fafi fashion frenzy blush for $12.25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  They also had hipness too.

I also picked up the nordstroms' novel twist cool palette, an heirloom brush set, moonflower es, teal pig, shimmertime pig, mauvement pig and antiquitease cool pigment set.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness, if they have Fafi blushes there, I want to wait on buying one from my store! aghhh I wish it was closer!


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Feb 13, 2008)

Just called there and she said there's only a few of each blush color left!! so get there fast!


----------



## BadPrincess (Feb 13, 2008)

I went there today & yes they had both Fafi blushes. Plus tons & I mean tons of other things. They had MSF's: Gold Spill,Northern Light,Glissade,Shimpagne,Global Glow I'd say they had to have at least 10+ of each. They had so many eyeshadows, Moon Bathe collection eyeshadows, blushes,lipsticks, & Lipglasses. Still had some Lure collection left, Deja Rose collection lipglasses,Corps De Couleur quad,Corps-de-ballet lipglass,Pandamonium quad,Showflower quad,Sweetie Cake quad,Zandra Rhodes collection, All the 07' holiday sets (pigment,lipglass,plushglass,palettes etc..) Had stuff from 06' holiday collection & even 05' holiday collection,Novel Twist collection & so much more!They had 6 or 7 different Bobbi Brown shimmer bricks also. They had two paint pots can't remember the shades sorry. Tons of Fluidline,skin care stuff etc.. They had alot.. wish I could remember everything. At least 6 shelfs of eyeshadows tho. Hope that helps someone


----------



## candidilyme (Feb 13, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh my god i'm green with envy. i wish the cco over here carried half that many things


----------



## marimour (Feb 13, 2008)

just went back again.  lol 2x in one week.  I got:

Fafi Hipness

187 Brush

Piggies:  Entremauve, Night Light, Off the Radar 

E/s:  Carbon, ricepaper, scene,

Paint Pot: stray grey

Lipglass:  varnishing lip varnish, opal, power supply

F/L:  macroviolet

Pandimonium eyes quad

Crimsonaire shadestick


I love this place


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Feb 14, 2008)

hahaha 2 x in one week ... i go there so often that every single person there knows me by name, i help customers when i'm there, they give me a discount, they hold items that they only get a few of and they think i'll like and i called today and said 'hey it's allison will you hold the pink fafi blush for me' and there's now one in the back waiting for me hahaha. it's horrible how often i'm there!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 14, 2008)

For the ppl who went recently, how much of the Fafi blushes would you say they had left? I can't get there til Sunday, point blank period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And marimour-how much was the 187??


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Feb 15, 2008)

she said there were only a few of each color left when i called on the phone ... 

and woah on the 187! I've never seen that there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they've always had the 188, and it's $28.


----------



## marimour (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_For the ppl who went recently, how much of the Fafi blushes would you say they had left? I can't get there til Sunday, point blank period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And marimour-how much was the 187??_

 
I threw away my receipt but I believe it it was about 30 (give or take a few $).  As far as as the fafi blushes I think they had about 4-5 of each the last time i went (monday) and I bought 1 of hipness.  But from when i first saw them a few days before they looked like they had the same amount so i don't think people are buying them that fast.  I would try calling to ask.


----------



## kimb (Feb 16, 2008)

What is the name of the actual store. ive never been there before and i am looking to go tomorrow if possible and i want to call so i can see what they have.


----------



## BadPrincess (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimb* 

 
_What is the name of the actual store. ive never been there before and i am looking to go tomorrow if possible and i want to call so i can see what they have._

 
It is Cosmetic Company, it is located off of woodhaven rd. in the franklin mills mall. I always park in the teal section of the mall by ruby tuesdays to get to it.


----------



## kimb (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I went in at last call and went to the right insted of the left. i figured it was more towards ruby tuesdays entrace but thats ok cuase i got this rad coat from steve and barrys for $8.89!!!!


So I finally went to CCO.... i got a few things didnt have much that i didnt already have....


I got...
Fafi blush fashion frenzy
Coppering e/s
Earthly riches mineralized e/s
select spf 15 foundation..nc25
and fix+





YAY cant wait til they get more stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now that i know exactly how to get there.


----------



## syrene78 (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimb* 

 
_Thanks for the help. I went in at last call and went to the right insted of the left. i figured it was more towards ruby tuesdays entrace but thats ok cuase i got this rad coat from steve and barrys for $8.89!!!!


So I finally went to CCO.... i got a few things didnt have much that i didnt already have....


I got...
Fafi blush fashion frenzy
Coppering e/s
Earthly riches mineralized e/s
select spf 15 foundation..nc25
and fix+




YAY cant wait til they get more stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now that i know exactly how to get there._

 
What else did they have please besides these 4 products?
Any holiday sets, pigments, brush sets?


----------



## kimb (Feb 17, 2008)

Honestly they had a lot of stuff from the holiday sets and they had a number of things from the Fafi!  sets but i was so excited to actually e there my mind wasnt all there. LOL so aas far as naming things exactly i couldnt. sorry.


----------



## Switz1880 (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0damnbeautiful* 

 
_hahaha 2 x in one week ... i go there so often that every single person there knows me by name, i help customers when i'm there, they give me a discount, they hold items that they only get a few of and they think i'll like and i called today and said 'hey it's allison will you hold the pink fafi blush for me' and there's now one in the back waiting for me hahaha. it's horrible how often i'm there!!_

 

That's so cool!  When do they usually get shipments?


----------



## Lissah (Feb 20, 2008)

I've only been to this store once.  No one mentioned anything about any limits on purchases or anything.  Maybe I just hadn't exceeded any so they didn't mention it?  Later, reading on this board, I learned many places set limits on stuff.  I'm now left wondering what are limits with this particular store?  For instance, can you only buy 3 eyeshadows or is it only 3 shadows in a particular color?  Any other products limited?  Are there monetary limits on spending in a particular brand?
Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance!


----------



## candidilyme (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissah* 

 
_I've only been to this store once. No one mentioned anything about any limits on purchases or anything. Maybe I just hadn't exceeded any so they didn't mention it? Later, reading on this board, I learned many places set limits on stuff. I'm now left wondering what are limits with this particular store? For instance, can you only buy 3 eyeshadows or is it only 3 shadows in a particular color? Any other products limited? Are there monetary limits on spending in a particular brand?
Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance!_

 
i've never been to THIS particular CCO but since it's all the same company i think the policy is the same but the enforcement from store to store is different. i belive the policy is:
- products are purchased for personal use or gifts only (i.e. dont buy a ton and sell on ebay)
- max of 3 of the same item ( i.e. 3 eyeshadow max, regardless of color, 3 nailpolishes max regardless of color, etc, etc)
- $300 maximum sale ( i.e. your TOTAL PURCHASE must be 300 or less)

However, when i went in my CCO (san ysidro) to buy 5 brush sets for friends for xmas, the cashier was nice about it and just split my purchase into 2 transactions.  HTH!


----------



## duckduck (Feb 26, 2008)

I was just at this one - they had:
MSF's in Global Glow, Glissade, and Gold Spill
Holiday Eye palettes in Smokey and Cool
All 4 2007 holiday lip sets in the bags (as well as 3 from 2006, and 1 from 2005)
Almost the entire Moonbathe collection
TONS of e/s, Pigments, and blushes
Eye Quads in Coups de colour, Take Wing, and at least 3 others
But no more Fafi blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HTH!


----------



## Switz1880 (Feb 26, 2008)

Just to add to what duckduck said, today they also had:

Probably 40-50 lipsticks and 40 or so lipglasses
Tons of blushes
Lots of different concealers, foundations, and powders
Iridescent pressed and loose powders
TONS of eyeshadows

Oh yeah, and if you ask for them they have paintpots too - they're just not out.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 27, 2008)

wow!


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candidilyme* 

 
_i've never been to THIS particular CCO but since it's all the same company i think the policy is the same but the enforcement from store to store is different. i belive the policy is:
- products are purchased for personal use or gifts only (i.e. dont buy a ton and sell on ebay)
- max of 3 of the same item ( i.e. 3 eyeshadow max, regardless of color, 3 nailpolishes max regardless of color, etc, etc)
- $300 maximum sale ( i.e. your TOTAL PURCHASE must be 300 or less)

However, when i went in my CCO (san ysidro) to buy 5 brush sets for friends for xmas, the cashier was nice about it and just split my purchase into 2 transactions.  HTH!_

 
I thought it was 3 of the same color... because last Thursday I bought 5 eyeshadows, and then today got 4, and the girls there said nothing about how many I got.  And they had that same policy that you posted up all over the register counter.  Maybe different stores and employees interpret that policy differently?!?  That's probably what is happening.  Just like every MAC place does the back2mac returns differently.


----------



## enraptured (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone been here recently? I'm going next weekend, and I'm curious about the pigments, quads, and brushes (and... anything else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## stinger4711 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey I was there today actually! Unfortunately I was so overwhelmed by the amount of mac products that I cant really remember exact names or anything! I was there forever but only got 3 things--- Mac emote, Mac gorgeous gold and golden lemon pigment. I know they had 4 quads... but no clue as to which ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They obviously had tons of shadows... and blushes... THey had taupe for contouring but I got emote. They had the 169 angled brush, the duo fan brush, i think the duo fibre brush, and a large powder brush. They had a few eyeshadow brushes but not sure which ones. They had a concealer brush too. As for Pigments, I know they had old gold, rushmetal and probably like 10 more. As for shadows, i cant think of any specific ones but if you want to know if they had a certain one, I may remember. They had lots of lip glosses, foundations, pressed powder etc. 
Oh they had 2 fafi compacts, and 3 Mac MSF. They also had blunt. THey had lots more, but Im sorry I cant remember off the top of my head. Sorry if this doesnt make much sense, Im kinda new with the whole makeup thing so my apologies! I should have been paying more attention! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps somewhat!


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 21, 2008)

this is by far one of the best CCOs in the tri-state area, i include PA since its only 2 hours away


----------



## kage (May 13, 2008)

The CCO *still* has a ton of great stuff! Check it out! I got Orchidazzle myself


----------



## jinxii (May 22, 2008)

I'm heading there today.. hope I'm not dissapointed!


----------



## sixxmum (May 23, 2008)

How is this CCO for non-MAC items?


----------



## macedout (Jun 1, 2008)

anyone have an update on mac items


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 3, 2008)

i live about a mile from this CCO, but i find it to be pretty disappointing usually. i was at one, i think it was in reading? it was HUGE and had an amazing array of mac products, even glitter liners.


----------



## missangelalexis (Jun 23, 2008)

I was just there last Wednesday. I found it to have had a lot of stuff. They still had a few McQueen paint pots and shadows. Tons of lipsticks/glosses and matte2 shadows. Some shadesticks and tendertones.


----------



## clotheswhore (Jul 7, 2008)

I was just there this weekend and was so impressed by the selections.  Here are what I could remember:

- 50+ e/s singles (including Matte2, Moonbathe, McQueen)
- All 2007 Holiday collection (brush sets, eye palettes, lip palettes, p/m sets, l/g sets)
- ~4 other brush sets from previous collections
- 4 e/s quads (Pandamonium, Sweetie Cakes, Well Plumed, can't remember the 4th)
- Several paintpots and fluidlines
- Several tendertones 
- Tons of lippies
- 2 MSFs (Glissade and Gold Spill) - this was really disappointing for me
- A ton of blushes (including a whole row of Emote)
- All Sculpt and Shape powders
- Scatterrays Solar Bits
- MES and MetalX cream e/s
- Fix+
- Charged Water
- A whole wall of foundations
- MAC 187 brush for $30

The only thing is this branch is really strict with what you can purchase.  You can only purchase 3 of the same type of items, like only 3 e/s singles even though they're different shades.  I had to ask my mom to buy some e/s for me as I already exceeded the limit.  Then later in the day when we passed by the store again and saw a different SA, I bought some more. LOL.


----------



## BJ1077 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm heading up there tomorrow...does anyone know if the selection is still the same???Thanks


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm going tomorrow. I am excited, I hope they have some good stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Kalico (Jul 31, 2008)

I was just there yesterday. The selection is pretty much the same but they also had Light Flush and strobe lotion. Also some Bobbi Brown shimmberbricks.


----------



## Lovinya02 (Aug 16, 2008)

I find this is one of the BEST cco's in the area. I'm about 40 min away but refuse to take the trip b/c everytime i've gone the staff has been EXTREMELY rude and the manager/assistant I think she is are both extremely unprofessional!! I'd rather pay full price then be harassed!!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovinya02* 

 
_I find this is one of the BEST cco's in the area. I'm about 40 min away but refuse to take the trip b/c everytime i've gone the staff has been EXTREMELY rude and the manager/assistant I think she is are both extremely unprofessional!! I'd rather pay full price then be harassed!!_

 
I KNOW! I hate goin in that store. They are all stank and act like bitches. I cant stand the ppl that work there. It sucks cause that store is nice and the only one around. If it happens again I will be going to corporate. Its ridiculous.


----------



## nana2552 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow you guys are so lucky, the closest CCO to me is located in the small corner of a store and they do not carry many items....Oh well


----------



## sweetstax3 (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_I KNOW! I hate goin in that store. They are all stank and act like bitches. I cant stand the ppl that work there. It sucks cause that store is nice and the only one around. If it happens again I will be going to corporate. Its ridiculous._

 
wow really? which SA are you talking about? i thought the guy who works there is pretty nice. but there's a girl (she has a huge mole on her face) that's kind of b*tchy imo...


----------



## missangelalexis (Aug 25, 2008)

I was just there yesterday. They pretty much had the same stuff they've had for a while, with a few exceptions. Some of the stuff they had:

- Lots of eyeshadows- Matte2, all 3 McQueen, Mancatcher, Aquavert, Shore Leave, Seedy Pearl, Sushi Flower, Tilt, Jewel Blue, Bang on Blue, Fab & Flashy, Inuendo, Slip Pink 
- 3 or 4 quads 
- The Gold Eyeshadow Holiday Palette
- 2007 lip holiday palettes
- Paintpots (Blackground and Fresco Rose were 2 i remember) 
- Fluidlines/Liquid Liners
- All the dual edge liners from Heatherette
- 5 shadesticks
- 6 or 7 Tendertones
- Tons of lip stuff- Bonus Beat L/G, Hollywood Nights L/S, slimshines
- Glimmershimmer
- 3 MSFs 
- Lots of blushes
- The usual pigments- Bell Bottom Blue was there 
- The blue MetalX cream e/s
- Fix+
- Charged Water
- Strobe Lotion


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Aug 25, 2008)

what kind of MSFs did they have?


----------



## missangelalexis (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_what kind of MSFs did they have?_

 
I believe it was Glissade, Light Flush and I can't remember the third.


----------



## macedout (Aug 28, 2008)

what paintpots were there?


----------



## missangelalexis (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_what paintpots were there?_

 
These are the ones I remember:
Blackground
Fresco Rose 
Constructivist
Indianwood
Rubenesque


----------



## EllieFerris (Sep 15, 2008)

Was there on Saturday 09/13/08...

A lot of pigments (Mauvement from Overrich) 
Tons of eye shadows (McQueen) 
About 12 different paint pots (Blacktrak, Soft Ocre, etc. - some of the ones needed to complete Fafi faces) 
Burgendy, cobalt and a funky cornflower mascaras, plus 2 shades of zoom lash 
About 6 or 8 different quads (Danse was the only one I recognized) 
3 of the soon to be discontinued eyebrow shaders 
Looked like they had all of the tinted lip conditioners in those white tubes 
Tons of lippies (McQueen, chromeglass, rose de sheer, and the cases that have the pearls on them) 
5 differrent Dazzleglasses (Comet Blue and pinks) 
Brushes - 134 or 136, 188, 116 and eye brushes I can't find on MAC's website 
Spray blushes 
About 15, at least, powder blushes (no pink swoon - wah) 
Both of the sheer cheek stain like blushes that were in those oval containers with the sponge and you squeeze (some time as Rose de Sheer) 
only 2 MSFs - medium dark colors 
2 full coverage foundation compacts - medium dark colors 
2 studio tech foundation compacts - medium dark colors 
nice variety of loose powders, foundations, etc. 
Dark concealer palette (3 shades) 
I swear they had every single lip palette from last Christmas, cools, warms, and Vivaglam 
At the counter behind the glass, they have aobut 6 different bags with mini brush sets (both sets from last Christmas) 
Also behind the glass about 8 different perfumes including the pink rose smelling one (my fave), I also noticed gold, silver, and I think green 
Lots and lots of eyelashes (including Heatherette) 
Nail polishes (including $$$$$ Yes) 
Basic or prep items...
strobe 
fix + 
charged water 
everyday moisturizers 
cleanse off oil 
brush cleaner 
 
There was a lot more stuff, but I didn't have that much time.

And hey, if there is something you want from there, just send me a list of what you're looking for and I'd be happy to double check and pick it up for you (just add a buck or something towards gas and then pay for your shipping). No big woo.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 16, 2008)

by any chance any heatherette items there?


----------



## Lovinya02 (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetstax3* 

 
_wow really? which SA are you talking about? i thought the guy who works there is pretty nice. but there's a girl (she has a huge mole on her face) that's kind of b*tchy imo...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The one guy always used to be nice to me but last time I went it was him, the manager (african american lady/ponytail always in her hair) and Ashley (I believe shes the assistant) and all three were just insanely rude nasty! I used a paypal debit card in there one day (b/c at the time I had no other cc's and used it just sorta as a pre-paid debit card) and the manager accused me of being a ebay reseller.. despite the fact that I had never sold mac on ebay before at that time. LOL

They told me theres a $300 per 3 month time period limit and since I spent $300 that day I couldn't come back for 3 months. I called corporate and everything and they pretty much told me they have no control over the CCO's and that each store can basically make up their own rules which I think its complete and utter BS!!! 

Ever since then (that was about 2 yrs ago) I don't even bother wasting my money on the tolls/gas to go there since I have a freestanding store only a 1/2 hour away now and the ma's there are insanely nice.. its worth the extra money of paying full price!! :/


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 17, 2008)

oh man that sucks the sales people at my store can be a pain sometimes but i wave my debit card/credit card and they seem like they are happy at the last minute to make a sale thinking they might just get paid on commission only. one time a lady asked me if i was stealing a tester lipstick she was a sales lady i said no i said im going to buy it and i gave her this dirty dirty look like she was a complete idiot and ever since then when i go into the store and see her she is nice to me. 
my store has a 3 limit of the same item rule but they never told me a certain amount and cant come back for 3 months if they did i probley would raise some problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i could come back. thank god some people that work at my cco are idiots and dont know what they are doing


----------



## Lovinya02 (Sep 18, 2008)

What I remember them having when I went today...

Pigments:
Gold Mode
Copperized
Cocomotion
Apricot Pink
Pinked Mauve
Bell Bottom Blue
Pastorale
Your Ladyship
Lark About
Quick Frost
Rushmetal
Teal
Golden Lemon
Golden Olive
Reeved Up
Off the Radar
Scatterrays Solar Bits
About 20 pigments all together

Novel Twist Beauty Powders (Softdew and Suntwist I think??)
Novel Twist Warm/Cool eye palettes
Novel Twist Blushes

Quads:
Boy Beauty
Pandamonium 
Sweetie Cakes
Take Wing
1 of the Fafi ones.. I forget which
I think maybe 2 others that I don't remember

Trip Cool Eyes Palette

Royal Asset Lip palettes
Finery Plum, Tan, and Coral Sets
Plushglass Set from the holiday

Star IDPP
Smooth Harmony from Heatherette

Lipsticks: (about 30-40 total)
Sashimi Mimi
Bronzana
Hollywood Nights
Deep Love
Pink Maribu
Pink Cabana
Overrich
Chatterbox
Stylistics Lipticks

Comet Blue - Date Night - Mrs Fizz Dazzleglass

A ton of plushglasses/lipglasses/lip varnishes/tlc sticks

Glissade - Light Flush - Gold Spill MSF

Paintpots: (about 10-12 total)
Girl Friendly
Rollickin
Cash Flow
Blackground
Stringalong
Indianwood
Fresco Rose
Quite Neutral
Soft Ochre
Rubenesque

Fluidliners
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




about 10-12 total)
Nightfish
Ostentatious
Haunting
Uppity
New Weed

Eyeshadows: At LEAST 40 colors)
The Blue Metal X one
Family Silver
The black/purple MES one
Silversmith
All 3 Mcqueen colors
Fertile
Moonflower
Claire De lune
Saturnal
Cranberry
Flashtrack
Lightshade
Jete
Fab & Flashy
Wait till Dark
Bark
Concrete
Suspicion
Passionate

Blushes:
Spaced Out
X Rocks
Afterdusk
Otherworldly
The 2 Novel Twist Blushes
A TON of beauty powder blushes
Peackykeen

129 - 129SH - 202 - 187 - A couple other brushes

A crapload of foundations

Silverette Traincase

Nail Polishes:
Violet Femme
$$$$ Yes
N Colour
Beige Bliss
Metalist
Plasma Blu
Phosphor
Frilled
Vestral White


Bobbi Brown Metallics Palette (the silver/blue one)
BB Raspberry Face Palette
Brownie - Beige - Rose shimmerbricks
Clinique Eyeliner (the ones like fluidliner


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 18, 2008)

did you happen to see subtle pigment there and starlet kiss?


----------



## EllieFerris (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm going tonight or tomorrow and I'll take a peek.

About the employees... yes, they told me about the $300 thing, but they didn't say 3 months, they told me it was per day. I was only over by about $95 and they just did another transaction for me and I had to use a different card.

I know the ones you're talking about. The guy can be snitty some times, but the pony-tailed manager has always been pretty cool.

Maybe it's because I buy random stuff? And maybe because I'm in there for so long trying to make up my mind! LOL

or maybe they just think I'm crazy and are afraid of me?

And so what if someone is an e-bay reseller? They have about 5 Dazzleglasses there and yes, it's crossed my mind to sell them on e-bay. I just paid $29 for Blue Comet and could have bought it at the CCO for like $11. Duh! (<--- smacks self on forehead)


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Sep 20, 2008)

Does anyone know how much they selling those quads?


----------



## EllieFerris (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't remember how much the quads are, but they run at least $5 less than in the stores.

I was there last night and they also have...

both Fafi blushes
Sea Me shadestick
Nightfish shadestick
2 of the Fafi dolls

Did not see $$$$$ Yes - looked for it myself

I'll be going back this week if anyone needs anything.


----------



## sweetstax3 (Sep 21, 2008)

they also have sweet sienna pigments too if anyone interested.


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Sep 22, 2008)

Can someone cp me for these pls?

Pigments:
Cocomotion
Bell Bottom Blue
Golden Lemon

Quads:
Boy Beauty
Pandamonium 
1 of the Fafi ones.. I forget which
Paintpots: (about 10-12 total) (do they have any mcqueen paintpots?)
A TON of beauty powder blushes (do they have heatherettes?)


----------



## sayheyrenee (Dec 23, 2008)

Nothing new in the past month or so. No CofC that others are reporting at theirs. I was limited to 3 of a product (even different colors in eyeshadow etc didn't matter) They had 4 SA working as it has been busy. The thin young guy is by the book but very snooty about anything in the store. The heavier guy is easier and hispanic woman are extremely helpful, firendly and nice. There is a young italian looking girl who will ring up your stuff seperate if you are over. 

let me remember:

Nordies Color Forms -warm cool eyes, all lips glosses in boxes, all brush sets and the 2 powders

Heatherette- lipglass Bonus beat, sock hop and style minx; Powder smooth harmony

Eye Duos-Love Connection, Fresh Green mix

Viva Glam- lipstick VI and II, lipglas VI SE, the year end 07 lip pallets warm and cool viva glam.

FAFI- lipstick-strawbaby and squeeze it; 2 blushes, Lipglass-sockhop; girl friendly paint pot; belieghtful MSF

Naughty nauticals- e/s meet the fleet and shore leave. Pigment bell bottom blue

Dazzleglass- Glamour OD and Pleasure Principal 

Lipstick-chatterbox

Paint pots-Mossscape

Shadesticks- giving colors because I don't remember names- rose color, medium brown, light green, dark purple, blue, white

On average about 30 e/s, 15 pigments, all old sprays, wipes etc., blushes, last years 5 pink lippies, lipliners about 10, 2 other brush sets from EOY, large and small sharpeners, 8 nail polishes, 5 false eye lashes



HTH


----------



## animacani (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovinya02* 

 
_What I remember them having when I went today...

Pigments:
Gold Mode
Copperized
Cocomotion
Apricot Pink
Pinked Mauve
Bell Bottom Blue
Pastorale
Your Ladyship
Lark About
Quick Frost
Rushmetal
Teal
Golden Lemon
Golden Olive
Reeved Up
Off the Radar
Scatterrays Solar Bits
About 20 pigments all together

Novel Twist Beauty Powders (Softdew and Suntwist I think??)
Novel Twist Warm/Cool eye palettes
Novel Twist Blushes

Quads:
Boy Beauty
Pandamonium 
Sweetie Cakes
Take Wing
1 of the Fafi ones.. I forget which
I think maybe 2 others that I don't remember

Trip Cool Eyes Palette

Royal Asset Lip palettes
Finery Plum, Tan, and Coral Sets
Plushglass Set from the holiday

Star IDPP
Smooth Harmony from Heatherette

Lipsticks: (about 30-40 total)
Sashimi Mimi
Bronzana
Hollywood Nights
Deep Love
Pink Maribu
Pink Cabana
Overrich
Chatterbox
Stylistics Lipticks

Comet Blue - Date Night - Mrs Fizz Dazzleglass

A ton of plushglasses/lipglasses/lip varnishes/tlc sticks

Glissade - Light Flush - Gold Spill MSF

Paintpots: (about 10-12 total)
Girl Friendly
Rollickin
Cash Flow
Blackground
Stringalong
Indianwood
Fresco Rose
Quite Neutral
Soft Ochre
Rubenesque

Fluidliners
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




about 10-12 total)
Nightfish
Ostentatious
Haunting
Uppity
New Weed

Eyeshadows: At LEAST 40 colors)
The Blue Metal X one
Family Silver
The black/purple MES one
Silversmith
All 3 Mcqueen colors
Fertile
Moonflower
Claire De lune
Saturnal
Cranberry
Flashtrack
Lightshade
Jete
Fab & Flashy
Wait till Dark
Bark
Concrete
Suspicion
Passionate

Blushes:
Spaced Out
X Rocks
Afterdusk
Otherworldly
The 2 Novel Twist Blushes
A TON of beauty powder blushes
Peackykeen

129 - 129SH - 202 - 187 - A couple other brushes

A crapload of foundations

Silverette Traincase

Nail Polishes:
Violet Femme
$$$$ Yes
N Colour
Beige Bliss
Metalist
Plasma Blu
Phosphor
Frilled
Vestral White


Bobbi Brown Metallics Palette (the silver/blue one)
BB Raspberry Face Palette
Brownie - Beige - Rose shimmerbricks
Clinique Eyeliner (the ones like fluidliner_

 
I want all of it!! Especially other worldly and peachykeen blushes <3 Too bad we dont have a CCO in Norway =(


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 26, 2008)

i dont want to be stupid but is a CCO? i live really close to franklin mills - 20 min tops and wanna go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is there a minimum purchase? i dont have too much money but really wanna buy myself something.. where is it?


----------



## Flaminbird (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i dont want to be stupid but is a CCO? i live really close to franklin mills - 20 min tops and wanna go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is there a minimum purchase? i dont have too much money but really wanna buy myself something.. where is it?_

 
Cosmetic Company Outlet. There isnt a minimum but there is a maximum of $300 I believe.


----------



## sayheyrenee (Jan 5, 2009)

Since I know the mall pretty well, I go around back of the mall. Go past the burlington coat factory (large center entrance) to the first mall entrance (blue). Go in there to your left across from the sketchers store. If you've been to the mall before-you will wonder why you never noticed or walked into it before. I thought it was just another perfume outlet so I avoided it-for far too long! lol


----------



## chocedition (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey is anyone going soon that could pick me up a golden lemon piggy if there any left?  Give me a shout if you could do it and have paypal. I do not live close to any cco's at all.
thanks
Lisa


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 8, 2009)

hey can anyone cp for me? I want girlfriendly and rubensquce paint pot. i will send a money order in advance or i can do paypal. please let me know.


----------



## mama2G (Jan 17, 2009)

I went there today.  They have some face brushes, including the 187 brush.  Some good powerpoints.  Some good paint pots, about 8 blushes and a lot of e/s (deep truth). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they also have the 219 brush.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 1, 2009)

just went yesterday the have neo sci -fi stuff, still got the 187 brush and the have studio sculpt concealer in NW 37, NW 47 ans NW 55


----------



## Brittni (Mar 1, 2009)

i AM SOOO excited to go here when I visit my friend in NJ! We are spending a day in Philly so I get to go here AND to a CCO in NJ...and we're going to NY for a day but I'd be too overwhelmed for the pro store I think hahaha


----------



## macaddict83 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh man do they have a lot of MAC at this CCO. 

They have Moss-scape paint pot- which I know some Specktra-ettes have been looking for.

There was also a lot of eyeshadows. Gulfstream, Scene 1, Pagan, true blue from McQueen, Seedy Pink. Lots of eye and lip palettes. 

They had Fafi figurines and totes. The SA was putting out the Little Darling lipglass- $20. 

I could have done a lot more damage, but I refrained myself.

Just and FYI- they have more of a selection than Limerick.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 12, 2009)

What about pigments, and brushes?!?!?!?!


----------



## macaddict83 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_What about pigments, and brushes?!?!?!?!_

 
They seemed to have just gotten a shipment in of pigments. There were about 12-14 different ones. Off the top of my head, Viz-a-Violet, Steel Blue, Helium, a copper, an olive, a bright blue.

Mostly blush, fundation, and concealer brushes. And two eyebrow brushes.


----------



## mama2G (Apr 11, 2009)

I went yesterday.  They have about 6 Studio Sculpt foundations.  They had that NW 20, NW 25, NW35 and some lighter shades.  2 Emanuel Ungaro cheek stains.  A ton of great eye shadows: Blanc type, naked lunch, humid, black tied, satin taupe, vanilla to name a few.  10 pigments.  3 bobbi brown shimmer bricks.  I had little time to look around.
This was the best COO visit!


----------



## mama2G (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## macaddict83 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mama2G* 

 
_I went yesterday.  They have about 6 Studio Sculpt foundations.  They had that NW 20, NW 25, NW35 and some lighter shades.  2 Emanuel Ungaro cheek stains.  A ton of great eye shadows: Blanc type, naked lunch, humid, black tied, satin taupe, vanilla to name a few.  10 pigments.  3 bobbi brown shimmer bricks.  I had little time to look around.
This was the best COO visit!_

 
Oh dear, I think I need to visit...my wallet doesn't think so though!


----------



## BEA2LS (May 5, 2009)

i cannot believe that i still haven't made it over here yet


----------



## macaddict83 (May 7, 2009)

Oh lordy did I nearly die today! For those of you who have been there before, all the foundation stuff was out on a front end cap. Where the foundation stuff used to be is now home to approx. 40 eyeshadows. I kid you not, I nearly fell on the floor! They had such colors as vellum, nylon, shroom (which I was surprised about), gulfstream, naked lunch, swiss chocolate, Phloof! in Ungaro packaging and a couple others of that collection. They also had a bunch of palette collections, 2008 holiday with the gems on the top and one from Dame Edna- silver glitter with teal and another color. 

A bunch of bright (ie. Neon) pigments, holiday 2008 pigment minis, two blushes from Dame Edna, two Nordstrom exclusive blushes, a Heatherette bronzer (not sure of the name), a bunch of brushes, not too much in the l/g or l/s department.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 8, 2009)

i wish i wasn't so broke!!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 2, 2009)

I went over the weekend & picked up Mac 205 Brush (Pro) & Mac 102 Brush (Dc'd)


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jun 4, 2009)

I was there like a wk ago

All eyeshadows.. except top


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 8, 2009)

oh my they allowed you to take pics? ...I was there today 6-7/09 and this girl told me they put in a order of what they need but the warehouse(I think) sends them what THEY WANT TO SEND THEM..I was WTH????


----------



## Care (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone know how far this outlet is from the nj turnpike exit? It'd be a nice place to stop on my tedious drive up the coast if it's not too far out of the way!

I've been looking desprately for the afterdusk blush from moonbathe ever since I sold mine and from the looks of the pic posted above, it's at this outlet and may be worth the hassle


----------



## macaddict83 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_Does anyone know how far this outlet is from the nj turnpike exit? It'd be a nice place to stop on my tedious drive up the coast if it's not too far out of the way!

I've been looking desprately for the afterdusk blush from moonbathe ever since I sold mine and from the looks of the pic posted above, it's at this outlet and may be worth the hassle_

 
It is a bit out of the way from the NJ turnpike. Not sure where exactly you are coming from, but there are a few ways to get there. Your best bet is to google directions to see how far out it would put you. You can always call them and ask if they have the product before you drive there too.


----------



## Care (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaddict83* 

 
_It is a bit out of the way from the NJ turnpike. Not sure where exactly you are coming from, but there are a few ways to get there. Your best bet is to google directions to see how far out it would put you. You can always call them and ask if they have the product before you drive there too._

 
I'm driving all the way up to NYC from North Carolina so it really doesn't matter from what exit   and I'll definitely call before I go just to check it's still there


----------



## blowyourmind (Jun 26, 2009)

I really wish I could go to this outlet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want afterdusk blush! anyone willing to cp for me?


----------



## xmizlynnax (Jun 30, 2009)

HOLY COW!!!! I can't wait to go there at the end of the summer for a little shopping spree. Last time I went they didn't have alot of good stuff.


----------



## mama2G (Jul 2, 2009)

I went there today.  It's my favorite CCO.

They had all 3 Blond/Brunette/RedHead MSFs (one red head left)

7 studio sculpt foundations, tons of pigments and nail polishes.  the pictures above are still accurate.

about 7 mineralized e/s

a ton of regular e/s.  This is what I remember:
Blanc Type
Mylar 
Vanilla
Chill
Digit
Fertile
Shale
Humid
Cork
Soft Brown
Satin Taupe
Club
Glamor Check
Meet The Fleet
Folie
Aquadisiac
Embark
Tilt
Femme Fi
Naked Lunch
Print
Sketch
Trax
Swiss Chocolate
a few more that I don't remember

224 brush, 216 brush, 242 brush, 129 SE, lip brush.

4 bb shimmer bricks and a few good bb e/s in the newer square packaging.

Enjoy!


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 3, 2009)

Just got back from this CCO and the selection is unbelievable! They have alot of eyeshadows. I picked up cork, folie and solar white. I got the last redhead MSF!

For anyone who liked the Moonbathe collection, they had alot of Afterdusk and Otherworldly blush, plus a few of the lippies and glosses from that collection. They also had some eyeshadow and blush from Neo Sci Fi.

I didn't know that you could only buy 3 of a particular product (3 blushes, 3 eyeshadow). I wanted to get Strada but since I already got 3 Afterdusk (LOVE THIS) I couldn't. Maybe next trip.

BTW, they also had the tempting and purple quads from Cult of Cherry.


----------



## karebear3289 (Jul 5, 2009)

ohh!!!! can someone PLEASE CP me an Afterdusk blush?! mine was destroyed soon after the original release and to this day i would say it's my favorite blush of all time..I've Looked EVERYWHERE but i just cannot drive all the way to Franklin Mills from East TN to get a blush! PLEEEEASE!


----------



## pipsqu3ak (Jul 11, 2009)

It pains me so, SO much that I'm going to spend 2 weeks in Philadelphia in August... and I won't have a car to get me to this CCO.


----------



## anothersoul (Aug 13, 2009)

You can ride a Septa and do a bus transit to go to Franklin Mills, let me know if you like the direction


----------



## macaddict83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pipsqu3ak* 

 
_It pains me so, SO much that I'm going to spend 2 weeks in Philadelphia in August... and I won't have a car to get me to this CCO._

 
Philly has great short term transportation. You can use the zip car program or the Philly Car Share program. You can just rent/borrow a car for a few hours from them (or the day if you wish). Take a jaunt up there and then drive back down town. It take quite a few buses from Center City to get up to Franklin Mills. The train does not run directly there either.


----------



## anothersoul (Aug 17, 2009)

Septa run from Center City to Frankford Terminal from there you can hop on bus Route 20, it'll take you to Franklin Mills.

Septa train from some direction (South, north, West Philly) need transit to free connection to the train to Frankford Terminal so basically you only pay one train ride and one bus ride


----------



## anothersoul (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, it will take one and a half hours from 8th Street, Philly to Franklin Mills.


----------



## mama2G (Aug 28, 2009)

Went last weekend.  Nothing new.  The girls were kind of rude (they are usually very nice).


----------



## pinagham (Aug 31, 2009)

heading here next week.  soo excited!


----------



## saccharinity (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok I was there today and this is what I remember seeing:

All three striped MSFs from color craft
Blonde 
Brunette 
Petticoat 
Refined
Perfect Topping
Light Flush
Nuance mineralized blush
A bunch of grand duo mineralized blushes
Two palettes from graphic gardens and a couple of the sets
Rose Fix+
The two rose beauty powders
The Dame Edna Palettes
A bunch of prep & prime products including the lip stuff from neo sci fi
Tempting and Shadowy Lady Quads
Several trip palettes
All the neo sci fi eye shadows
Several style warrior shadows
The tri color lip glosses from sugarsweet as well as the eye shadows and shadesticks
A ton of brushes, I specifically remember 165, 134 & 205 cause those are what I got. 

Thats all i can remember other than the usual ton of eyeshadows and foundations. They were also unpacking a shipment while I was there so who knows what they got in.


----------



## allysondiamonds (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone been here lately?


----------



## daniielle (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi all! I just came back from this store and wow.. they had ALOT! i picked up petticoat msf and studio fix powder for under $40!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they had TONS of MSFS, including petticoat, brunette, blonde, light flush.. i cant remember the others... they had dama edna eyeshadow pallets, hello kitty eye shadow pallets, a few hello kitty lipsticks, tons of studio sculpt foundations, studio tech, studio fix, full coverage.. just about every foundation! good colors too.. they also had hello kitty nail polishes and about 30+ single eyeshadows.. i didnt see many brushes except for last years christmas sets?? (i think).. if you live in the area you should deff. check it out!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daniielle* 

 
_Hi all! I just came back from this store and wow.. they had ALOT! i picked up petticoat msf and studio fix powder for under $40!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they had TONS of MSFS, including petticoat, brunette, blonde, light flush.. i cant remember the others... they had dama edna eyeshadow pallets, hello kitty eye shadow pallets, a few hello kitty lipsticks, tons of studio sculpt foundations, studio tech, studio fix, full coverage.. just about every foundation! good colors too.. they also had hello kitty nail polishes and about 30+ single eyeshadows.. i didnt see many brushes except for last years christmas sets?? (i think).. if you live in the area you should deff. check it out!!_

 



Thanks for the rinfo!  Did you happen to see anything from the Style Warriors or Naked Honey Collections there? I live about an hr away and wanna have an idea of what's what there before I take that ride.


----------



## mama2G (Nov 13, 2009)

They had 4 style warriors shadows and one blush (no tempting).  They also got a shipment on Wed., so they definitely got new stuff.  I saw them unpacking big brush sets ($100).  
As far as es, they had carbon, sketch, trax, satin taupe, espresso, handwritten, vellum, warm chill, 4 sci-fi shadows, jest, deep shade, shadowy lady, corduroy, knight, mylar, phloof, soba.

they also had creme cup ls.  sorry, I don't remember any others.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 19, 2009)

I must make time to swing by- I'll be in the Philly area for Black Friday. I hope some Kitty stuff will be left.


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 19, 2009)

This is one of the best CCo's I've ever been to, they have a huge MAC selection, but they in force that stupid 3 item limit. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_I must make time to swing by- I'll be in the Philly area for Black Friday. I hope some Kitty stuff will be left._


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 19, 2009)

This is one of the best CCo's I've ever been to, they have a huge MAC selection, but they enforce that stupid 3 item limit rule (only 3 e/s, 3 l/s etc.. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_I must make time to swing by- I'll be in the Philly area for Black Friday. I hope some Kitty stuff will be left._


----------



## bellydancer (Nov 22, 2009)

I was there yesterday these are what I remember seeing: I saw the 2 hello kitty palettes: lucky tom and too dolly, as well as hello kitty lipsticks in strayin and fresh brew. I remember seeing some nordstrom palettes fresh cut and graphic gardens, as well as the lip bags that came out with this collection, two nordstrom face kits. Two rose romance beauty powders. I saw some powder compacts that I dont really remember their names they were black I believe and had some rhinestones on them and maybe a pearl (not sure didnt look at them since I didnt think they were cute). They had lots of eyeshadows some I remember were: vibrant grape, soft force and 2 other diff. colors from style warrior, brushed metal x creme eyeshadows, sunset, go, lotus land, femme fi, soba, phloof, pink venus, grand entrance, gesso, sketch, talent pool, shore leave, naked lunch. They didnt have much pigments dont remember much but I remember gold stroke and kitchmas... I saw a lot of mineralized eyeshadows which I didnt pay attention to because I dont like them but I knew a couple like fresh green mix, danger zone, sea and sky, interview. They had a couple mac trip palettes. Dame edna palettes in royal tour and wisteria and well as the lipglasses. I remember they had virgin kiss lipglass, 3d lipglass, fafi lipstick in utterly, bubbles lipstick. They had some msf I remember seeing light flush, petticoat. Brush set from adoring carmine. There were a lot more and I cant really remember but if I do I'll add some more. I'll be going again since I have to get more things anyways.


----------



## bellydancer (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_This is one of the best CCo's I've ever been to, they have a huge MAC selection, but they in force that stupid 3 item limit._

 

I know I hate that, didn't they just start that? I went there before and no one ever said anything about limits until yesterday...


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 23, 2009)

I was there a few days ago...HATE that stupid limit!  They've been that way for a few mths now, at least since I first went there. It upsets me! 

I did see that they had something from Naked Honey...I think it was something from the skin care part of that collection. I can't wait to see if they get Buzz or Queen Bee in. Also looking for the Highlighting Powders.  *deep sigh*  If anyone sees them there, let me kno


----------



## mama2G (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_I was there a few days ago...HATE that stupid limit! They've been that way for a few mths now, at least since I first went there. It upsets me! 

I did see that they had something from Naked Honey...I think it was something from the skin care part of that collection. I can't wait to see if they get Buzz or Queen Bee in. Also looking for the Highlighting Powders. *deep sigh* If anyone sees them there, let me kno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they have been extra strict for a while.  hate it since they used to not care.


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 24, 2009)

One would think they'd like ppl to come buy lots of stuff...guess they weren't doing as bad as other businesses during this economic crisis. Some places r dying 4 ppl to spend their $...them, not so much  smh


----------



## Pink_Ruve (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't live too far from there. Has anyone been there recently perhaps this month??? Anything good left?!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_One would think they'd like ppl to come buy lots of stuff...guess they weren't doing as bad as other businesses during this economic crisis. Some places r dying 4 ppl to spend their $...them, not so much smh_

 
maybe it is because of the economy, they dont want people to buy stuff than turn around and sell it for more money.


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 10, 2009)

This store always has a nice selection of eye, cheek, lip colors, brushes, and nails. Foundation and concealers shades are different story.  


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_Ruve* 

 
_I don't live too far from there. Has anyone been there recently perhaps this month??? Anything good left?!_


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Jan 10, 2010)

Anything good at this CCO this month? Planning to make a trip this week...


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 11, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. Idk if I wanna take the 45 min trip if there's nothing new. Guess it'll b up 2 u Lottascarlatta 2 report back re ur findings


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lottascarlatta* 

 
_Anything good at this CCO this month? Planning to make a trip this week..._

 
Same stuff, I was just there a week ago.


----------



## Anna Phalactyc (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellydancer* 

 
_I was there yesterday these are what I remember seeing: I saw the 2 hello kitty palettes: lucky tom and too dolly, as well as hello kitty lipsticks in strayin and fresh brew. I remember seeing some nordstrom palettes fresh cut and graphic gardens, as well as the lip bags that came out with this collection, two nordstrom face kits. Two rose romance beauty powders. I saw some powder compacts that I dont really remember their names they were black I believe and had some rhinestones on them and maybe a pearl (not sure didnt look at them since I didnt think they were cute). They had lots of eyeshadows some I remember were: vibrant grape, soft force and 2 other diff. colors from style warrior, brushed metal x creme eyeshadows, sunset, go, lotus land, femme fi, soba, phloof, pink venus, grand entrance, gesso, sketch, talent pool, shore leave, naked lunch. They didnt have much pigments dont remember much but I remember gold stroke and kitchmas... I saw a lot of mineralized eyeshadows which I didnt pay attention to because I dont like them but I knew a couple like fresh green mix, danger zone, sea and sky, interview. They had a couple mac trip palettes. Dame edna palettes in royal tour and wisteria and well as the lipglasses. I remember they had virgin kiss lipglass, 3d lipglass, fafi lipstick in utterly, bubbles lipstick. They had some msf I remember seeing light flush, petticoat. Brush set from adoring carmine. There were a lot more and I cant really remember but if I do I'll add some more. I'll be going again since I have to get more things anyways._

 
I stopped in while passing through the area on Monday and all the above were still there, plus:

Stylistics, Style Warrior and Neo Sci Fi lipglasses (seemingly all from each collection) 
Possum Nose Pink and at least one other lipglass from Dame Edna 
Cult of Cherry lipglass 
4-6 dc'd Pro Longwears incl. Alta Moda, approx. 6 Tinted Lip Conditioners, ditto Tendertones 
2 Lustre Drops from Style Warrior 
approx. 10 pigments including Copper Sparkle, Reflects Blackened Red, and above (mostly dark pigments, I recall) 
Kanga Rouge, Red She Said, Resolutely Red, Dubonnet, Shy Girl, Freckletone, + approx. 20 more LE and perm lipsticks 
approx. 5 mineralize blush duos 
MSFs incl. Smooth Merge 
TONS of e/s, including 4 from Neo Sci Fi, Pagan, 2 from Ungaro, a bunch of LE Starflash, many perm shades, MES trios, Idol Eyes... 
The two Ungaro CCBs incl. Crushed Boug. 
perm 217 and 224 brushes 
Many shades of Studio Finish Concealers 
The coup de grace: *all four Lillyland Cremeblend Blushes*, $13! Crazy, huh? 
To be honest, this report isn't as thorough as I'd like, since I was completely overwhelmed by the selection at this CCO!  The location nearest to where I live, in Leesburg VA, is sooo sad next to this one- I guess it's just as well, b/c then I'd be tempted to visit more often, and spend $$ I don't have...but seriously, I'm dreaming about the wall o' eyeshadow here...gimme gimme gimme!

HTH, and happy shopping!


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 26, 2010)

*Philadelphia CCO*

_I made a stop to the local store and purchased some items! They have a wide variety of colors in shadows and alot of MSF, Mineralized Blushes as well as face products and cute bags and totes. I read alot of comments about the store and its management! I was however not happy to see one of the workers eating infront od costumers. I just didnt find that professional at all! The manager Rob was very cool and even gave me a few dollars off some items!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you live in the area please make sure that you stop by! The pics below are of the items I purchased! Here is a list:_


_Fafi Collection tote bag (I love it )_
_Reflects Glitter in Duo Purple and Reflects Blue_
_2 Powders from the "Romance Collection"_
_Studio Fix Fluid in NC50_
_Dazzelglass in Goldyrocks_

_Hope that this helps those that wanted to know alittle about this certain store!!_


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Philadelphia CCO*

Official link--

Philadelphia Franklin Mills Mall: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f247/p...n-mills-52782/

Philadelphia Premium Outlets (Limerick): http://www.specktra.net/forum/f247/p...ick-pa-117801/


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Philadelphia CCO*

I just went there for the first time on Saturday.  I got a hello kitty nailpolish (the gray one) and Dazzleglass in Steppin Out.  I liked the selection of MAC glosses they had.  They also had a decent selection of MAC polishes.  I'll make a trip back soon.


----------



## makeuptianna (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Philadelphia CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_I just went there for the first time on Saturday. I got a hello kitty nailpolish (the gray one) and Dazzleglass in Steppin Out. I liked the selection of MAC glosses they had. They also had a decent selection of MAC polishes. I'll make a trip back soon._

 






 Yes I was surprised too! You most definately have to look around! I loved the variety of pigments as well as lipglosses! Some of the palettes were ok! I want the M.A.C. case that they had and also the vanity box! They only had it in white and looked alittle stained but its mananable!


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Philadelphia CCO*

Do u remember what they had? MSF, e/s, gloss, eyeliners, etc?  I wanna make sure it's worth the 1hr trip b4 I go.  Thanks!


----------



## makeuptianna (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Philadelphia CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_Do u remember what they had? MSF, e/s, gloss, eyeliners, etc?  I wanna make sure it's worth the 1hr trip b4 I go.  Thanks!_

 
They did have alot of MSF! The colors I dont remember! They also had a lot of lipsticks and lipglosses in different varieties of colors and Alot of Hello Kitty and Cool Trip Collection palettes! Eyeliners was limited!! Dont remember exactly the colors!


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 5, 2010)

I am on my way there in about 30 mins....can't wait!!!!!!!  Sounds like it's gonna b worth the 1hr long trip.  I'll post any new findings when I get back


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 5, 2010)

So, I'm finally home from my CCO trip!!!!!!!!
Happy to report that I FINALLY have my So Ceylon!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They also had the following from what I can remember

MSF:
So Ceylon
Petticoat
Warm Blend
Brunette
A few others...if you throw a name out I may remember, sorry

They have 2 of the new Cremeblend blushes.


E/S:
Talent Pool
Phloof
All Style Warriors e/s
Femme Fi
Pincurl
Sunset B
Again, throw some names out and I can tell u if I saw it there.

Lots of lipstick and gloss- I got Liqueur.

Fix+
A few items like strobe cream, etc
The skin salve from Naked Honey

Foundation:
Moistureblend in about 7 shades. I got the last NW45 (had to ask for it and it was the last one in the back)  NW50 was available...a few others...
There were a few other foundations (liquid) and some concealers for fair skintones.

I saw about 4 or 5 Tendertones (throw names, maybe I'll remember)

A few pigments...I remember bellbottom blue

Shadowy Lady Quad and one other....

Molasses and Fly by blue Pearglide liners...

Lots of nail polish, a couple of Hello Kitty palettes...the 2 graphic garden palettes, Fafi tote bag and other bags, a few brushes and some other stuff. 

HTH


----------



## Valwyt22 (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 

 
_Anyone know if the CCO in FranklinMills PA has good stuff???it's over an hour away so i'm asking....  i'm just going to wing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They have great stuff....a wide range of Limited Edition and Pro Products....they have their rules though like you cant buy more the 3 of one thing like for example....you have three different shadows.....you're not allowed to buy anymore...and the same with other products...so bring friends!


----------



## Valwyt22 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Philadelphia CCO*

Looove that CCO!  I'm at that one or the Del one for the free tax...plus the beach hahaa....but the philly one always has a lot of good stuff!


----------



## sayheyrenee (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Philadelphia CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_Do u remember what they had? MSF, e/s, gloss, eyeliners, etc? I wanna make sure it's worth the 1hr trip b4 I go. Thanks!_

 
*Franklin Mills:* 
Last night from memory:

I found Mellow Mood lipstick! Thanks for all the recommends.


MSF they had blonde and brunette, perfect topping, refined. They had about 4 more -can't remember.

e/s they had 3 of the warriors colors (not the yellow), 2 of the mcQueens still, 2 of the ungaros, the 2 hello kitty pallettes and 2 dame ednas. knight, 
They also had about 5 of the quad mineralized shadows.

shadesticks:butternutty, red velvet, lemon shiffon, and one other from that collection.

lips: had 4-5 dazzleglasses, 3 of the warriors glosses, 2 cremesheens (one was looks like sin and the other was light beige in color), red she said, creme in your coffee, shy girl, VG V, VG VI, and VG SE VI, 

They had 2 of the Nordys look in a box. 

From Holiday 09: they had 3 of the eyeshadow palettes, 2 of the face kits, 2 of the pigment sets, 3 of the lipgloss sets.

Magic Mrth: 2 (pink and the deep) the barrel bags with the lipstick, mini liner and dazzle glasses. 

Graphic garden- 2 brush sets, 2 lips sets and 2 eyeshadow palettes

The had a brush set (5) *full size (not SE) *in a case for $100.00. One was a white blush brush and can't remember the others. I don't remember this coming out.

grand duos blush - about 5-6 of them


studio sculpt concelors: 5 of them 25 and above. 


Hope to help!


----------



## sayheyrenee (Feb 13, 2010)

*Franklin Mills:* 
Last night from memory:

I found Mellow Mood lipstick! Thanks for all the recommends.


MSF they had blonde and brunette, perfect topping, refined. They had about 4 more -can't remember.

e/s they had 3 of the warriors colors (not the yellow), 2 of the mcQueens still, 2 of the ungaros, the 2 hello kitty pallettes and 2 dame ednas. knight, 
They also had about 5 of the quad mineralized shadows.

shadesticks:butternutty, red velvet, lemon shiffon, and one other from that collection.

lips: had 4-5 dazzleglasses, 3 of the warriors glosses, 2 cremesheens (one was looks like sin and the other was light beige in color), red she said, creme in your coffee, shy girl, VG V, VG VI, and VG SE VI, 

They had 2 of the Nordys look in a box. 

From Holiday 09: they had 3 of the eyeshadow palettes, 2 of the face kits, 2 of the pigment sets, 3 of the lipgloss sets.

Magic Mrth: 2 (pink and the deep) the barrel bags with the lipstick, mini liner and dazzle glasses. 

Graphic garden- 2 brush sets, 2 lips sets and 2 eyeshadow palettes

The had a brush set (5) *full size (not SE) *in a case for $100.00. One was a white blush brush and can't remember the others. I don't remember this coming out.

grand duos blush - about 5-6 of them


studio sculpt concelors: 5 of them 25 and above. 


Hope to help!

Oh more
X rocks blush (my all time fave) and one other from that collection

I don't remember seeing the lillyland blushes that were noted above.


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks, Sayheyrenee! Looks like a great assortment of products.
Can you describe the case the Brush Set came in? Think it may be special issue from one of the department stores. Also, did they still have this white large cubic leather MAC vanity case?


----------



## sayheyrenee (Feb 13, 2010)

I want to say the brush case was white. It definietly was a rectangle and hard with a metal purse clasp. Like those hard case wallets that are out now. 
I'm going to search on here to see if I find it.

The had two different vanity cases. One was white and the other black.


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Feb 13, 2010)

I think you may be referring to this old Nordstrom Exclusive case I saw at Franklin Mills last
month:


----------



## mama2G (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sayheyrenee* 

 
_*Franklin Mills:* 

The had a brush set (5) *full size (not SE) *in a case for $100.00. One was a white blush brush and can't remember the others. I don't remember this coming out.
._

 
it has a 187, 222, 266 and a 168.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Feb 16, 2010)

I went yesterday and got the Graphic Garden eyeshadow palette, the Lime Dandy eyeliner, and the Hello Kitty lipstick in Strayin.


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone visit this wk? Anything new?


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 7, 2010)

So, nobody's been here lately?


----------



## bellaboomboom (Apr 7, 2010)

No but now you're makin me wanna go back!


----------



## Care (Apr 7, 2010)

eeeee I'm dropping by here in a month, hopefully someone will update before then!  if not i'll fill you girlies in when i get there


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 8, 2010)

I was hoping to take a trip there last wk but that didn't work out. UGH!  Maybe I'll get to go this wknd...idk.


----------



## Pink_Ruve (Apr 11, 2010)

I live literally 10 minutes away from this CCO I've been meaning to go for the longest time! Maybe I'll go this week. Hopefully I can fill you girls in!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 11, 2010)

That would be great!  Can't wait to hear from you!!!!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 19, 2010)

Okay, so I decided that I'd take the journey to this CCO. They had LOTS of goodies!!!!!!!  All I left with was Cornflower pigment in the original jar and Bankroll Pearlglide. But there was a bunch of other things there.

Plenty of pigments! I can remember some:
Cornflower
Chocolate Brown
Hi Def Cyan
Melon
Antique Green


A bunch of 2009 Holiday sets:
Lip bags
Eye bags
Face Kits

Lots of l/s and l/g...eyeshadows

Both highlighting powders from naked Honey

Lots of MSFs:
So Ceylon
Petticoat
Perfect Topping
Smooth Merge

Some blushes, and even one of the LE cremeblushes- the one with the funny name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (can't remember it)

I remember seeing a few brushes:
217 
an angled brush
No face brushes really...at least not from what I saw

The also had Beet and Quartz l/l and Rave, Fly By Blue pearlglides

There were a few other things but I can't remember what.  HTH

I remembered Shadowy Lady, In The Gallery and Tempting  Quads


----------



## Pink_Ruve (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone know if there are any brush belts at this CCO?


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry, can't remember


----------



## Pink_Ruve (Apr 29, 2010)

Finally made it over to this CCO yesterday! Picked up a few essentials. Prep and Prime skin refining zone. So Ceylon MSF. Soft Ochre paint pot. Reflects blackened red pigment. Gingerly blush. 

I have to say I was a tad bit disappointed with the MAC stock they had. They move everything around frequently and the new eyeshadow display is cumbersome to navigate. They had about 4 paintpots. 2 fluidliners. The foundation line up isnt that bad. They had the mineralized satinfinish foundation in about 5 shades. Studio fix fluid in about 9 shades. 2 mineralized skin finish natural. If your looking for MSF they have plenty of them. 

Hope this helps. If I remember anything else I'll post.


----------



## Care (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_Ruve* 

 
_Finally made it over to this CCO yesterday! Picked up a few essentials. Prep and Prime skin refining zone. So Ceylon MSF. Soft Ochre paint pot. Reflects blackened red pigment. Gingerly blush. 

I have to say I was a tad bit disappointed with the MAC stock they had. They move everything around frequently and the new eyeshadow display is cumbersome to navigate. They had about 4 paintpots. 2 fluidliners. The foundation line up isnt that bad. They had the mineralized satinfinish foundation in about 5 shades. Studio fix fluid in about 9 shades. 2 mineralized skin finish natural. If your looking for MSF they have plenty of them. 

Hope this helps. If I remember anything else I'll post._

 
any pigments?


----------



## Pink_Ruve (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_any pigments?_

 
they have a good amount of pigments. I believe there were 2 small rows of them


----------



## 2browneyes (May 17, 2010)

Anyone been for a visit this month? Wanna know bout the brushes.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 25, 2010)

i went there last night but did not pay attention to the brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm sorry if i read this thread first i woulda made an effort but i've been staying on the to the beach threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they had a load of pigments though.. and a nice selection of eyeshadows (which is what i went shopping for), i personally bought shadowy lady (i used to have it a long time ago and who knows what happened, lol), henna and dream maker.  they had a good selection of a lot of stuff though.


----------



## sss215 (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_Anyone been for a visit this month? Wanna know bout the brushes._

 

131, 227, 134, 272, 217, 224, 222, 136... that's all i could remember.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 21, 2010)

Anything new? I'd like to go this wk if it's worth the hr long trip.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 30, 2010)

I stopped by this CCO a last weekend. Here's what I remember:


Plenty of pigments:
Pink Opal
Mutiny
Bell Bottom Blue
Melon
Others I cannot remember right now



Plenty of e/s:
Lots of Starflash
Photorealism quad
3 other quads that I cannot remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lots of lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Foundations, moistureblend foundations, concealers

The Golden Highlighter from naked honey

Holiday 09 sets


----------



## sss215 (Jul 5, 2010)

^ yes, tons of the old size pigments.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 14, 2010)

if anyone goes, can you let me know if you see any style black MES?  thanks


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 14, 2010)

I wanna try to get up there by this weekend sometime. If that works out, I'll let you know what I find


----------



## CrazyBlue (Jul 19, 2010)

Could someone please list out the pigments currently available ?


----------



## sss215 (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrazyBlue* 

 
_Could someone please list out the pigments currently available ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i was there today and they had so many pigments and glitters!  OMG   I do remember the following:

antique gold
cocomotion
fuchsia
rich life
chocolate brown
blue brown
tan
melon
grape
teal
circa plum
copper beam
heritage rouge
cornflower
pink bronze 

and tons more. there are lots of bright matte ones that were probably pro only.  if you are looking for pigments i would make the drive. it's worth it.



also sighted, tons of stuff we have seen released in the past 6 months! 

petticoat msf
comfort msf
brunette msf

conjure mb
 superdupernatural mb
 light over dark mb
 two virtues mb and a few others from that too fab collection

studio stick foundation in various colors
moistureblend foundation ""
face and body foundation ""

fab frenzy super glass

liberty of london lip glasses

dirty plum and full fuchsia

lilly pulitzer cream blushes

lip gelees  

165, 131, 189, 224 brushes

pigments from spring forecast
both quads from spring forecast

bat black and black CCB


----------



## sss215 (Sep 30, 2010)

Went today. Saw lots of recent items!

All the shadows from Liberty of London
Liberty of London Blushes and glosses
Lots of Style Warriors items
Melon Pigment in the new jar
Full Fuchsia Lipstick and blush
Humid, Shimmermoss and Firecracker from To the Beach
To the Beach bronzers, cream and powder
Many of the greasepaint sticks from Art Supplies
Lips Stains from Art Supplies
Super Glasses
lots of Holiday '09

I saw so much current stuff that I think I can skip on a few collections and make out better at the outlet in 3-5 months!


----------



## 2browneyes (Oct 5, 2010)

Can't wait till the Ombres pop up here. I'll make my trip then


----------



## hwangsara (Oct 9, 2010)

I am going tomorrow. Any suggestions on what I should get? I'm going to return the pigments I got and get something else.


----------



## 2browneyes (Oct 11, 2010)

I so wish I could go!  I need to get a couple of things.


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 9, 2010)

Updates?


----------



## hwangsara (Nov 19, 2010)

I was there on this past Tuesday. There was nothing new. I'm waiting for the ombres to show up also. I don't know if they already showed up already and just missed it though.


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm hoping to go this Friday. Maybe they'll have something that I can take home


----------



## hil34 (Nov 28, 2010)

I went there on Saturday and got:

*165 brush*
*131 brush*
*bat black CCB*
*Crushed Bougainvillea CCB*


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone been here lately? Need to know if it's worth the trip I plan on making this wknd.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 21, 2011)

Nothing much changed here since the last major listing of items from sss215.  I did see a couple of Dare to Wear l/g tho. Can't believe I walked out with nothing....nothing grabbed me- that's why...smh    Maybe nxt time I'm in the area.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 22, 2011)

Here's an update:

  	Sweet Joy and Carbon from VV

  	Jealous, Lap of Luxury and Best of Breed from Fab. Felines

  	Various Dare to Ware glosses

  	Memorabilia, Cut to fit, Tissue Weight from Pret a Papier

  	Hey and Sorcery from Prep for Colour

  	All the Shadows from Liberty of London.  

  	Zingy, Lime, Aqua, Going Bananas from Dare to Ware


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 5, 2011)

Pretty much the same as above by sss215. The only thing I noticed that was new were the following:

  	 4 Tartan Tale e/s
  	1 or 2 of the l/g tins fro TT
  	I think I saw 4 eye and /or lip bags (still don't know why I left without one...smh) from TT
  	2 Cruella e/s from Disney Villans


----------



## 2browneyes (May 23, 2011)

Went this past wknd....nothing new.....although I did find Lady Gaga lg= the pink one    This CCO now has all their es glued down too. Such a shame....


----------



## Flaminbird (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll be going hopefully in two weeks so I'll update. I hope they have some new stuff


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds good


----------



## sss215 (Jun 25, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> Went this past wknd....nothing new.....although I did find Lady Gaga lg= the pink one    This CCO now has all their es glued down too. Such a shame....



 	Philly Premium CCO has all their shadows glued down too; so I end up having to ask the SA what the finish is... 

  	I went a few weeks ago and got Zingy from Dare to Ware.  I also got the last Band of Roses  other blushes from In the Groove are there as well. 

  	Here is a quick list

  	2 eye palettes from  Fab Felines, not Leopard Luxe, the other 2
  	Fab Felines blushes and some glosses and lipsticks.  Lap of Luxury and the light blue one are there The other names I don't know
  	Later Pigment
  	Most of the In the Groove MES
  	the discontinued perm MES, including Sea and Sky
  	Vainglorious and another one of the Evil Queen's shadows from VV
  	Dr. Facilier's  Magically Cool Powder  they had lots in Cajun, not so much in the other color

  	That's all I can remember.   I'll may stop by there tonight or next weekend


----------



## hwangsara (Dec 17, 2011)

Anybody know when the semi precious collection is going to hit the CCOs?


----------



## makeuptianna (Dec 20, 2011)

Anything new? Thinking about making the trip today! Hopefully I find Underplay. (Doubt)


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 20, 2011)

^ I am so jealous that you're going and I can't    Please update this thread if you do make it


----------



## sss215 (Dec 21, 2011)

I was there in Nov before thanksgiving and all of the limited edition pigments and shadows from Fall Color were there. Also there was the Later pigment and the most VV items I've seen there so far-the glosses and more shadows. Surf Baby items were there, peacocky items as well. There was a lot.


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone been here lately?


----------



## sss215 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes. Last week. There are semi precious shadows there. A few, I got blue flame. 
  	WW palettes and glosses
  	big bounce 
  	peacocky glosses and shadows
  	surf baby blush sticks, shadows, glosses and a few lipsticks
  	1 holiday palette and the white bristle brush set, another holiday product with lip items 

  	Thats all I can remember off hand,  I am really waiting to see if any make me over items will show up


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks!  I may have to stop by this wk. I'm looking for a couple of items from Holiday. And I definitely could pick up some of the Peacocky shadows and glosses.


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

i haven't been to franklin mills in a while...I wish it were closer to me tho.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just went today  Double feature e/s duos 85-90 percent of the pro long wear shadows,  mineralized duos, peacocky shadows  Lightscapade Carbonized e/s Various pro long wear glosses 3 MES from holiday, 2011, I got fresh ice.  Weathered and the green minty one were not there.  Almost all of fall color/cindy sherman Most recently released mattenes (I forget the collection)  Still waiting for the MAC me over collection   I was surprised to see so many newer and currently on counter items.


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm wondering if they have Narcissus here....maybe I'll give them a call   Anyone been lately that can update this thread?


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

I was there last week....the selection wasn't HORRIBLE, but not great either :/  Only a few quads and absolutely NO msfs.  They did have a pretty good lip selection though!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## sss215 (Jan 23, 2013)

I've been.  I saw a few of the EDES, Dark Dare, the Dark blue one and another color. Most of the Iris A shadows, palettes from Glitter and Ice. Tons of palettes and shadows from last year and the year before, most of the ones with poor color payoffs except the Shop, Cook palettes. No Call Me Bubbles.  Pigments from Chen Man. Not a lot of blushes. The lip products were meh.   I noticed there are a ton of items from 2011 in the goodbyes section, like Ms. Piggy Pink. Was the blogger's collection 2011? Those items are in the goodbyes section too. MAC is holding on go those cause I've never seen them hit the CCO.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 24, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I noticed there are a ton of items from 2011 in the goodbyes section, like Ms. Piggy Pink. Was the blogger's collection 2011? Those items are in the goodbyes section too. MAC is holding on go those cause I've never seen them hit the CCO.


  	Thanks for the update. Sounds like I won't be making a trip there.
  	The Blogger's Collection shadows have been in the goodbyes section for a while now. I haven't seen them in the CCO either. Guess MAC is gonna keep them in that goodbyes section until they actually go bye bye


----------



## sss215 (Mar 3, 2013)

I went last night.   MAC is not sending too much to the CCO right now.  There is hardly anything from the summer there and I find that very strange. Usually the CCO has items from collections at least 6 months ago. 


  	I grabbed Lunar from the first EDES launch.   It was $17.75. Weren't these shadows $20.00??? 
  	So much for the usual 30% discount the CCO offers.   I also grabbed a Grape pigment which was a total score because it is a perm item.   There are hardly any lipsticks there.  Hardly any blushes.  The selections isn't as good as before.  Almost all of the items are from 2011.  

  	Powder to the People was there, lol


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah I've noticed that the Mac selection is crappy.  I used to walk out with at least two lippes, a brush, and maybe a blush.  Now I just stock up on my favorite Clinique skincare stuff and nothing from Mac.  Although last month I did find Red Brick and Atlantic Blue pro pan shadows.  The month prior I picked up Rich Ground paint pot.


----------



## 2browneyes (May 8, 2013)

Anyone been here lately? Anything new?


----------



## 2browneyes (May 8, 2013)

Anyone been here lately? Anything new?


----------



## 2browneyes (May 27, 2013)

Paid a visit to this CCO today....nothing I wanted at all there. They had some Holiday items but not much at all, a few pigments and shadows, no lipsticks, very few lipglass...hopefully when I go next month it will be better.


----------



## JJJewels (Jul 27, 2013)

Bumpity bump. Anyone been lately? I am going there next weekend (all the way from Toronto Canada!)


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 1, 2013)

I was there a few wks ago. They just got a shipment in but I can't remember much because I was looking for something specific that they didn't have. What are you looking for? Maybe I can tell you if I remember seeing it there.


----------



## Taren Kamilah (Aug 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 



anyone been up there lately... what do they have??? anything worth the gas and one hour car ride??? 

thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  I'm about 2 hours away, but I'm going to come check this place out. I don't think the CCO in Reading, PA sells MAC. I'm going to check that one out too.


----------



## JJJewels (Aug 6, 2013)

I was there over the weekend. It wasn't bad. Grabbed some lipsticks: Marcel Wanders (Martha), Haute Altitude, Neon Orange, Love Forever. Also got a Tom Ford lipstick, Mac Crew highlighter and an Estee Michael Kors lips, eyes and nail set.
  	They have LOTS of Mac eyeshadow. Some SE makeup bags. A Fafi tote. A few blushes, lots of foundation. Quite a bit of Bobbi Brown and I didn't look at the rest of what they had. They even had some Archie gloss and Pearlmatte!


----------



## Taren Kamilah (Aug 6, 2013)

JJJewels said:


> I was there over the weekend. It wasn't bad. Grabbed some lipsticks: Marcel Wanders (Martha), Haute Altitude, Neon Orange, Love Forever. Also got a Tom Ford lipstick, Mac Crew highlighter and an Estee Michael Kors lips, eyes and nail set. They have LOTS of Mac eyeshadow. Some SE makeup bags. A Fafi tote. A few blushes, lots of foundation. Quite a bit of Bobbi Brown and I didn't look at the rest of what they had. They even had some Archie gloss and Pearlmatte!


  Oh wow, I'm trying to collect the whole Archie's Girls collection. I need to make my way down there!


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## sss215 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have. Lots of stuff.   Archie beauty powders and Prom Princess blush, eye pencils and the dark lipgloss   lots of eyeshadows perm and LE (a few from indulge which I think were the most current)     a good amount of summer collection  Lots of paint pots perm and LE. Painterly, and Bare Study, surprisingly   Zestful EDES   ED blushes   Beth Ditto stuff of course   Viva Glam Nicki and Gaga... I forget which ones though   I think it's worth a trip.  I'm going back.


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 16, 2013)

Thx for the update. I may have to plan a trip this weekend.


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Dec 24, 2013)

Actually the CCO in Reading, PA has more items & much larger section than the one in Limerick & Franklin Mills...I don't even know why...


----------



## sss215 (Dec 30, 2013)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> Actually the CCO in Reading, PA has more items & much larger section than the one in Limerick & Franklin Mills...I don't even know why...


  Really???  That's a pain because Limerick is as far as I go.


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 11, 2014)

Has anyone been lately?


----------



## jenise (May 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if they have the estee lauder heat waveee here?!


----------



## meggiekim (Jun 26, 2014)

I bought EL heat wave back in January 2014 from Franklin Mills


----------



## jenise (Jun 26, 2014)

meggiekim said:


> I bought EL heat wave back in January 2014 from Franklin Mills


 Ooh interesting! I wonder if they have any left


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

Has anyone been to this CCO within the past few weeks? Im thinking of stopping by there on a trip...not sure if its worth the detour  Thanks!


----------



## jenise (Aug 15, 2014)

treasuremymac said:


> Has anyone been to this CCO within the past few weeks? Im thinking of stopping by there on a trip...not sure if its worth the detour  Thanks!


 It's probably not worth it! They do have manyyy Mac blushes though. I picked up immortal flower & harmony. They have a few Mac lip pencils. I got ablaze. Some lipsticks & glosses. I got summer sweetheart from the archies collection. And two Estée Lauder highlighters (except heatwave). They have like every Mac paint pot. One Bobbi brown shimmer brick in lilac rose I think it's called. They also have a lot of basic Mac stuff like their wipes, fix plus, strobe lotion so if you like that stuff you could pick it up for 30%. Hth! (I went last month)


----------



## gabzillaa (Sep 2, 2014)

I went here over the weekend and picked up:

  -RiRi Woo Lip Pencil
  -Feelin' So Good Lipglass (Archie's Girls)
  -Caliente Lipstick (Temperature Rising)
  -Veronica's Blush Face Powder (Archie's Girls)

  They had a good amount of the blush, and some of the nail polishes and pigments from the Archie's collection. They also had eyeshadow palettes and other lipsticks and lip products. I couldn't really enjoy the store because I was with my friends who were rushing me. But if you're close by definitely check it out!


----------



## jenise (Sep 3, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> I went here over the weekend and picked up:  -RiRi Woo Lip Pencil -Feelin' So Good Lipglass (Archie's Girls) -Caliente Lipstick (Temperature Rising) -Veronica's Blush Face Powder (Archie's Girls)  They had a good amount of the blush, and some of the nail polishes and pigments from the Archie's collection. They also had eyeshadow palettes and other lipsticks and lip products. I couldn't really enjoy the store because I was with my friends who were rushing me. But if you're close by definitely check it out!


 OMG I've been wanting the lip pencil! They didn't have that when I went


----------



## gabzillaa (Sep 3, 2014)

jenise said:


> OMG I've been wanting the lip pencil! They didn't have that when I went


 Is it near you? You should definitely try to go before they're gone! They also had some nail polish from the Marilyn Monroe collection and the RiRi eyeshadow palette


----------



## jenise (Sep 4, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Is it near you? You should definitely try to go before they're gone! They also had some nail polish from the Marilyn Monroe collection and the RiRi eyeshadow palette


 Yeah I'm gonna have to make a trip! It's like 45 min away so not too bad


----------



## LavenderPearl (Sep 5, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> jenise said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I've been wanting the lip pencil! They didn't have that when I went
> ...


  Do you remember which RiRi palette? Was it Her Cocoa or Smoked Cocoa? Might have to hop in my car depending on your answer...


----------



## gabzillaa (Sep 8, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> Do you remember which RiRi palette? Was it Her Cocoa or Smoked Cocoa? Might have to hop in my car depending on your answer...


  I remember seeing the pearlfusion palette, I'm not sure which others were there  sorry I'm not much help!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Sep 16, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> LavenderPearl said:
> 
> 
> > Do you remember which RiRi palette? Was it Her Cocoa or Smoked Cocoa? Might have to hop in my car depending on your answer... :haha:
> ...


  Haha, don't worry you were quite helpful! Thanks :3


----------



## sss215 (Sep 19, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> Do you remember which RiRi palette? Was it Her Cocoa or Smoked Cocoa? Might have to hop in my car depending on your answer... :haha:


  I saw her palette there and it was Smoked Cocoa.   The name of this outlet mall just  changed to Philadelphia Mills this week. So if you are looking for directions and what not, it may be good to know for a web search


----------



## LavenderPearl (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I've been meaning to check out this CCO to compare to the Tinton Falls one


----------



## Antiqued (Sep 26, 2014)

BUMP!  Has anyone been recently?  Anything exciting??


----------



## makeuptianna (Oct 6, 2014)

Nope


----------

